# Hello!



## Tony100 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi!
We are new here, and we want to say hi.
We are planing to move to Portugal (Lisbon area) in a few years.
We are learning Portuguese and would like to know if many people in the Lisbon area speak English?
Thank you!
Tony


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Tony and a very warm :welcome: to Expat Forum.

Hope you will find your way around the forum and contribute regularly 

English is widely spoken in Portugal. And the Portuguese do like to use what knowledge they have.

My Portuguese isn't bad but when conversing with some Portugese they like to try out their English 

There will of course be those who can't (or won't) so learning Portuguese before you come is a pretty good idea.

Dennis (one of us) has posted a link to tis really good Portuguese lesson site :
Welcome to Learn Portuguese with Rafa

Why not have a look at it and see what you think. :ranger:


----------

